

Groupon accused of 'bait and switch' advertising on Google.com in lawsuit - sutro
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2011/03/groupon-accused-of-bait-and-switch-advertising-on-googlecom-in-lawsuit.html

======
jprobert
This resonates with me as I've noticed this as well recently. It's almost
impossible for a small competitor to advertise via Google as relevant keywords
have become incredibly expensive and the long tail generates minute traffic.
I've even seen this in Facebook recently as CPMs and CPCs have sky rocketed as
of late.

~~~
whatsforlunch
But it's one thing if they aren't being honest, and another if they are just
being mean.

------
jakkinabox
Groupon and Livingsocial always have muffins in their ads. You click on them
but you never get a deal for muffins! It's outrageous.

